
70% of infected with Covid don't pass it; superspreading events account for most - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/super-spreader-events-account-for-most-coronavirus-transmission-2020-6
======
legerdemain
I've seen this claim reported in several publications now, and I still feel
like it's a restatement, or maybe a validation, of an obvious conclusion under
a new, fancy name.

If most of us drastically curtail our activity outside the home, we have few
opportunities to propagate the infection. People who are in touch with very
few others only have a few others who they could potentially infect.

The few of us that do engage in social activity outside the home ipso facto
have the chance to become "super-spreaders," by the simple virtue of the fact
that we have more opportunities to infect others. People who have more
opportunities to infect others... infect more others. Ta-da!

So the conclusion isn't that public health researchers have identified some
subset of dangerous group activities we should avoid if we want to stay safe.
The conclusion remains that virtually any group activity offers you an arena
to spread the infection to many others, and people who engage in group
activity are the ones who have the most opportunity to propagate the
infection.

Instead of the much more exciting claim that we could potentially find all the
Typhoid Marys and isolate them, the claim is that any and all of us could
become the next Typhoid Mary.

